# Contract Agreement?



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

How is the work in your area still balls to the wall or 1/2 the local sitting?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Steven A. said:


> We're up for our contract renewal. How do you think covid 19 will affect our negotiations?


Contracts are being renewed we just seem to be adding more clauses due to most contractors missing dead lines.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

They'll most probably be postponed, and you'll be working without a contract. Where are you located?


----------

